# Happy 17th Birthday Chase and Grant!



## kamakiri (Jan 29, 2010)

Who's the older twin?

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks! Grant is older by 2 mins..... I will never live them down!  Gosh i want to know where the 16th year of my life went blinked 2x and it was gone. :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy b-day X 2.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 30, 2010)

Happy B-day man! Er men!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Many happy returns Chase


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 30, 2010)

happy b day u 2!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 30, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2010)

Happy B'day. THought you guys were much older than that. Wait until you're 30 and then wonder where the time went.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks all! the "party" is today it is going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 30, 2010)

Happy B'day Chase. Got your driving license yet?  

Any cool gift?


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 30, 2010)

Happy birthday! Welcome to the roads and watch out for all those crazy drivers!


----------



## Opivy (Jan 30, 2010)

double, HAppy Birthday!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Happy B'day Chase. Got your driving license yet?  Any cool gift?





Bryce said:


> Happy birthday! Welcome to the roads and watch out for all those crazy drivers!


I have now had my licnce for a year(we can get it at 16, CRAZY)! Driving is a lot of fun, still not tired of it a year in.

Coolest gift yet was a fudgeie the wale cake! Oh yea and a trip to PANAMA!!!! :lol: :lol: B)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 30, 2010)

Happy birthday guys! And you both have yr birthday on the same day. What a cool coincidence is that!!


----------



## Opivy (Jan 31, 2010)

sounds like someone scored =0


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 31, 2010)

Chase said:


> I have now had my licnce for a year(we can get it at 16, CRAZY)! Driving is a lot of fun, still not tired of it a year in.Coolest gift yet was a fudgeie the wale cake! Oh yea and a trip to PANAMA!!!! :lol: :lol: B)


lol, Whoops. I don't know what the heck I thought I read earlier today. I'll just chalk that up to me not paying attention whatsoever. A trip to Panama sounds awesome.


----------

